# 30 Gallon Fancy Plant Tank



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

So, my partner finally gave in to a bigger tank in our condo  I bought a large quantity of plants (most are foreign to me!) from a generous forum member, and the newbie ones are mine. So here's the initial setup. The kit came with a single T8 bulb but I'm sure I'll have to change that somehow. No CO2 planned beyond excel, so here's hoping I don't kill off these beautiful plants!


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

sweet lookin tank! any other pics?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks great. I'd definitely look into getting a T5 fixture as that single T8 definitely won't cut it for those plants.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I found a double T5 at the Big Al's tent sale last weekend. So, after living with the actinic bulb (I just picked up a T5 from Home Depot) and regular T5HO 6500 for a week it came with, this is what I have.

I'm seeing some growth, but my carpet plants keep getting blown around by my filter flow and water changes.

I've included a picture of my 5g for my own inspiration


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Beedans said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I found a double T5 at the Big Al's tent sale last weekend. So, after living with the actinic bulb (I just picked up a T5 from Home Depot) and regular T5HO 6500 for a week it came with, this is what I have.
> 
> ...


You got a t5ho from Home Depot?


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> You got a t5ho from Home Depot?


Darn! I just read that the regular T5 bulb in a T5HO ballast is not a great idea...bah I was trying to save myself a trip to fish temptation land!

Well, I guess that'll need replacing.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

Beedans said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I found a double T5 at the Big Al's tent sale last weekend. So, after living with the actinic bulb (I just picked up a T5 from Home Depot) and regular T5HO 6500 for a week it came with, this is what I have.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh that 5g. Gorgeous. I'm working on my own 5 g betta tank, which will eventually be planted (has plants just floating in it for now), and yours is wonderfully lush.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

It's been a couple of weeks with some new plants and removal of the Christmas and Java mosses that just weren't thriving.

Does anyone know the names of some of these plants? I've got the basics down (java fern, rotala, val) but I have no clue about the leafy ones.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

the red one looks like Alternanthera reineckii var. 'rosefolia' but I could be wrong, A close shot at the plants you want ID'd would help. The light green leafy one in the middle looks like hygrophila of some sort


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

That big leafy one is Hygrophilia Corymbosa


----------

